# Hernia code 49653, ASA lap code



## kdavis169 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a Laproscopic incarcerated umbilical hernia 49653, shouldn't it have an ASA code being laproscopy also such as 00790? Any direction would be greatly appreciated and thank you in advance!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Apr 16, 2015)

CPT code 49653 crosswalks to 00752 (6 units), 00750 or 00832. Look at each to see which one is most appropriate based on your documentation.


----------



## kdavis169 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you Lisa


----------

